# Clown Loach and Angelfish Question



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I have two pretty important questions. The first one has to do with my Four Clown Loaches.

For almost 2 weeks I have barely seen my Clown Loaches and in the past 9 days I have not seen them at all. They are hiding in my HUGE castle that I have in my 150 gallon tank. I have also noticed that all my shrimp except like 5 in my 150 gallon tank are gone and I see some eaten parts inside the castle or right outside of it. 

I have not seen my Clown Loaches eat at all in the past 2 weeks so I am kind of concerned because I have not seen them. Is it healthy for them just to eat Ghost Shrimp? That is all what they could have been eating the last 2 weeks.


My Second Question is about my Anglefish. My wife bought two more Anglefish today at the Petsmart, both are "SUPPOSELY" Anglefish but one of the white ones she bought there is just alot of differences between him and the other 6.

The "Anglefish" that looks different has the same eyes but like 3 times the size. Also the "Anglefish is all by himself on the other side of the tank while the other 6 are eating Frozen Bloodworms. The fish is a solid Cream white and you can see its inside like red internals just by looking at him. 

Another thing that is different is the top Fin it does not have the long solid fin that aims towards the back of the fish like all the other fish but a solid top fin like an upside down V, that is a big difference compared to my other 6. He just acts weird and stay on the top of water. There is no sign of damage or disease on him. What kind of fish can he be? Should I return him? Any suggestions?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Angelfish are really the only fish with that shape. There are 4 fish in the genus, but you won't see any of the other 3 at petsmart. It could be a "blushing" angel or other color variety. There have been a lot developed. Wild type are silver with black vertical stripes.


----------



## alliecat420 (Mar 28, 2009)

i cant answer the loach question.. but the angel..without a picture it's hard to tell if he is indeed an angel.. but you say his eyes are big.. usually this is an indication that he is a baby but a larger fish.. babies have big eyes.. that they grow into.. angel fish can be lots of colors including all white.. can you post a picture?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I think the problem you have with the loaches is that they need a bigger shoal...5-6 the very minimum, seeing as you have a 150 gallon tank i would add say 2 more and see how things go from there. Clowns get very shy and it can affect them in many ways just by not having enough company, so i would try this out and let us know how things get on.
Good Luck


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok I will get two to three more and hopefully they will come out. I know they are eating because about 25 of my Ghost Shrimp i bought last week are gone and I find them dead inside the castle lol. I also made more hidding places for them. 

On a good note my Anglefish are growing really fast and are very social to me and they follow me when I walk in the room. Also when I drop some Frozen Bloodworms in the tank they attack it like shark and pirhanas (i know i mispelled it) lol. Are they suppose to be like that when I feed them?

I feed the Anglefish and my African Spotted Leaf fish 2-3 times a with some Frozen Bloodworms in normal moderations there is not alot left on the bottom or the algae eater or shrimp finish it up. They have grown from dime size to almost quarter size in about two weeks!!! I am so suprised and they are the best thing I bought!!! Thanks for yal recommendations


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Well its good to hear that your angelfish are doing well.... 
As for the clowns, just get a couple more and it should encourage them to come out more because they can be very shy. As for the eating, i am sure they are eating...they probably come out of a night and vacuum the bottom lol but dont worry yourself. They should be fine


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I will probably go buy 3-4 more Clown Loaches pretty soon before my other ones get to big and will surely pick on the smaller ones.

I hope that solves the problem because I love the way they look and had them since they were very small.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

don't worry about size differences in the clown loaches chris.. they are really quite a peaceful fish and will not pic on smaller tankmates.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, size doesnt matter...ive seen tanks with clowns at 3 inch and others at 8 inch lol


----------

